# Do i need to re-sealed?



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a 65g tank that i am gonna use to upgrade my 29g SW, I picked up the stand on Monday and just now i am moving things around. When i got to the tank to clean it up i saw on the outside bottom a lot of crystallize salt around the plastic rim. Is that means that there is a leak? So i put a bit of water to c if it leaks and found water on the floor under the tank, is not a big leak but it will b over time.
Do i have to re sealed the whole tank or just the bottom? I need to do this asap too cause i have moved my 3 20g stacker to put this tank in and i have to move the stuff from the 29g to the new setup so i can move the stacker where the 29g is. 
Any input will b really appreciated


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Salt can gather from splashes that drip from the top.

The only way to tell is to clean out all the salt and fill test it for leak. When in doubt, reseal. Better now that later


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I cleaned all the salt and pour some water, we will c how it goes


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if you have it apart and clean do it now, a full tear down especially sw ones suck...oh yeah and 60 gallons of water can make a serious cluster f..


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have to clean and dry the inside of the tank if i am going to re sealed it, can it b that when it was drain water got stuck in between the glass and the bottom black trim? I am hoping that doesnt need to b resealed


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

could be from that , but i have had a 70 gallon let go before and it was bad... it started as a small weap and within 45 min "new used tank" the whole side let go, the silicone split like i was unzipping a zipper, i was bailing and pumping and siphoning , all in all i think 10 gallons total hit the floor and i mean , take 2 5 gal buckets and dump em in your living room ....... not fun.
better to air on the side of caution, even do a inside tank reseal , anything is better than nothing


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, i am waiting and c what happens so far only got drops but maybe cause is what ever is left went in between


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

i bought a 120 gal, leak tested for a week, then 2 months in my basement and it leaked 5 gallons, resealed it, it sat on a stand in my garage for a week with no problems again, then it was moved to my downstairs on its stand. 3 days later it started to leak. i just dont trust silicon anymore.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no thats really bad  I am cleaning it real good right now so it can dry over nite, going to reseal it in the morning and let it dry till monday then test it.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So after seeing that there is a small leak coming from the bottom I already started taking the old silicone


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank has been resealed, is now drying and i will test it on Tuesday. Is my first time resealing a tank so i am sure i will have mayor leaks lol oh boy


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you are a good woman Claudia.
i think you should just go ahead and upgrade to an acrylic 180.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> you are a good woman Claudia.
> i think you should just go ahead and upgrade to an acrylic 180.


hahahha no thank u Kathie u can keep that one lol


----------

